# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون ايجار السوري

## الزينالزين

*قانون الإيجار*

*قانون الإيجارات رقم 6 لعــ2001ـــام
قانون الإيجارات رقم 6

قانون الإيجار

رئيس الجمهورية
بناء على أحكام الدستور
وعلى ما اقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ /12/11/ 1421/ هــ و/ 5/2/ 2001/ م: يصدر ما يلي
مادة/1//
أ//00 يخضع تأجير العقارات المعدة للسكن أو الاصطياف أو السياحة أو الاستجمام أو المأجورة من أحزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات أو الوحدات الإدارية أو البلديات أو مؤسسات القطاع العام والمشترك أو المؤسسات التعليمية والمدارس لإرادة المتعاقدين اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون. 
ب//00 أما العقارات المؤجرة في ظل أحكام المرسوم التشريعي / رقم/111/ لعام/ 1952/ وتعديلاته أو التي يجرى تأجيرها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون لأعمال تجارية أو صناعية أو حرفية أو مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا فتخضع لأحكام التمديد لحكمي وتحديد بدل الإيجار.
ج/00تحدد أجور العقارات المعينة بالفقرة/ب/ من هذه المادة وفقا للنسب الآتية من قيمة العقار المأجور بتاريخ الدعوى وذلك عن سنة ميلادية: 
أولاً- خمسة بالمائة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة للسكن مضافا إليها/20/ بالمائة من قيمة الأثاث الداخل في عقد الإيجار. 
ثانياً- ستة بالمائة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة من أحزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو الوحدات الإدارية أو البلديات أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات أو المأجورة لمزاولة مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا.
ثالثاً- سبعة بالمائة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة للدوائر الرسمية لاستعمالها محاكم أو المأجورة للاستثمار التجاري أو الصناعي أو لمهنة حرفية.
رابعاً- ثمانية بالمائة من قيمة العقارات المأجورة لاستعمالها مدارس.
د//00 خلافا لأي اتفاق لا يجوز تقاضى بدل الإيجار مسبقا عن مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة اشهر. تم تعديلها بحيث أصبحت تخضع لإرادة المتعاقدين
مادة/2//
أ//00 تزاد بدلات إيجار العقارات المؤجرة للسكن أو لغيره المحددة وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/ 187/ تاريخ 9/7/1970 إلى خمسة أمثالها على ألا تقل عن الأجر الحالي ولا يحق لطرفي العقد الادعاء بالغبن ألا بعد مرور خمس سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون.
ب//00 إضافة إلى أحكام المادتين/8/ و/ 10/ من هذا القانون يحق للمالك في العقارات المؤجرة للسكن فيما عدا العقارات المملوكة للجهات العامة أو المؤجرة لها طلب إنهاء العلاقة الإيجارية واسترداد العقار المأجور للسكن المشمول بأحكام التمديد القانوني مقابل التعويض على المستأجر بمبلغ يعادل نسبة/ 40/ بالمائة من قيمة البناء المأجور شاغرا وبوضعه الراهن بتاريخ الكشف والخبرة على المأجور من قبل المحكمة وذلك بعد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون.
مادة/3//
00 تسجل عقود الإيجار لدى الوحدات الإدارية/ محافظة دمشق/ المدن البلدان القرى والبلديات على أن تتضمن هذه العقود هوية المتعاقدين وعنوانهما وتوقيعهما أو من يمثلهما قانونا ومدة الإيجار وبدله وأوصاف المأجور والغاية من التأجير وجميع الشروط المتفق عليها ويستوفى من المؤجر عند التسجيل رسم مقداره/1/ بالمائة واحد بالمائة من بدل الإيجار الشهري على ألا يزيد هذا الرسم عن مدة سنة واحدة مهما كانت مدة العقد إضافة إلى الرسوم المقررة ويصدر وزير الإدارة المحلية التعليمات الناظمة لهذا التسجيل.
مادة/4//
00 أ// يعتبر عقد الإيجار المشمول بأحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة الأولى المسجل وفق المادة/3/ سندا تنفيذيا من الأسناد المنصوص عليها في المادة/ 273[**j1**] / من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم/84/ لعام/1953/ وتعديلاته ويحق للمؤجر استرداد عقاره عند انتهاء المدة المحددة في عقد الإيجار عن طريق دائرة التنفيذ.
ب//00 أما العقود المبرمة في ظل أحكام هذا القانون غير المسجلة فتخضع في إثباتها للقواعد القانونية النافذة وتسرى عليها أحكام الفقرة/أ/ أو الفقرة/ ب/ من المادة الأولى من هذا القانون.
مادة 5//
أ//00 يفصل قضاة الصلح بالدرجة الأخيرة في دعاوى أجور العقارات وتقديرها وتخلية المأجور وفسخ عقد الإيجار وبطلانه وإنهائه والتعويض عنه وفى كل الخلافات الايجارية مهما بلغت أجرة العقار أو المبلغ المدعى به. 
ب// تفصل محكمة النقض على وجه الاستعجال في دعاوى/ الإيجار. 
ج// الطعن بالنقض في قضايا التخلية يوقف التنفيذ.
مادة/6//
أ//00 إذا ادعى المؤجر أو المستأجر الغبن في بدل الإيجار عين القاضي الصلحي خبيرا أو ثلاثة خبراء لتقدير قيمة العقار موضوع الخلاف. 
ب// للخصوم أن يتفقوا على اختيار الخبير أو الخبراء الثلاثة وفى هذه الحال يثبت القاضي اتفاقهم في محضر الجلسة ويقرر تعيين الخبراء الذين وقع الاختيار عليهم.
وإذا لم يتفق الخصوم على اختيار الخبير أو الخبراء الثلاثة فعلى كل فريق منهم تسمية خبير من جدول الخبراء المعلن بقرار من وزير العدل ويعين القاضي الخبير الثالث من هذا الجدول على انه يجوز للخصوم الاتفاق على تعيينه دون التقيد بالجدول المذكور.
وإذا تمنع أحد الخصوم عن تسمية خبيره عاد أمر اختياره واختيار الخبير الثالث إلى القاضي وأما في المحاكمات الغيابية فيعود للقاضي حق اختيار الخبير أو الخبراء الثلاثة. 
ج// في العقارات المشتركة يسرى الحكم بتحديد الأجرة الصادر في مواجهة بعض الشركاء المؤجرين أو المستأجرين الذين يملكون أغلبية الحصص على الباقين ما لم يثبت أن الحكم مبنى على غش أو حيلة. 
د// تحكم المحكمة بإلزام المدعى عليه بجميع المصاريف ما لم يظهر لها أن الغبن ليس بجسيم أو يثبت لها أن المحكوم له تسبب في إنفاق مصاريف لا فائدة منها وفى هذه الحالة يحق للمحكمة أن توزع المصاريف بين الطرفين بالنسبة التي تراها عادلة.
مادة/7//
00 طلب المؤجر أو المستأجر تقدير اجر العقار لا يعفى المستأجر من دفع بدل الإيجار المستحق بمقتضى الأحكام القانونية على أن يجرى الحساب بعد صدور حكم قطعي ووضعه موضع التنفيذ بالأجرة المقدرة التي تسرى من تاريخ الادعاء. 
مادة/8//
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة/أ/ من المادة الأولى والفقرة/ ب/ من المادة الثانية وأحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون لا يحكم بالتخلية على مستأجر عقار من العقارات المبينة في هذا القانون الخاضعة للتمديد لحكمي ألا في الحالات التالية:
أ// /1/ إذا لم يدفع المستأجر الأجرة المستحقة قانونا أو المقدرة حكما خلال ثلاثين يوما من اليوم الذي يلي تبليغه المطالبة بها ببطاقة مكشوفة أو بإنذار بوساطة الكاتب بالعدل ولا تكون المطالبة معتبرة ألا إذا ذكر فيها المبلغ المطلوب والمدة المتعلقة بها أما الأجور المتراكمة عن سنين الإيجار السابقة فتعتبر دينا عاديا لا يستوجب عدم دفعه التخلية وتعتبر المطالبة البريدية قانونية إذا جرت ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة تبلغ إلى المخاطب بالذات أو إلى أحد أقاربه المقيمين معه في أماكن السكن أو أحد شركائه أو العاملين لديه في الأماكن المأجورة لغير السكن عند عدم وجود المخاطب على أن يكون المبلغ قد أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره وإذا تعذر ذلك أو رفض أحد المشار إليهم التبليغ فيلصق الموظف المختص البطاقة على باب محل إقامة المستأجر المعين فيها وتذكر كيفية التبليغ على إشعار الاستلام من قبل الموظف المختص ويشهد على ذلك شاهدان أو مختار المحلة أو أحد أفراد الشرطة أثناء أدائه وظيفته. 
إن محل المخاطب يعينه مرسل الكتاب بصورة واضحة مستنبطة مما صرح به الطرفان في صك الإيجار ويجوز اعتبار العقار المأجور محلا لإقامة المستأجر في حال عدم تعيين محل المخاطب وعلى مرسل البطاقة أن يبين عنوانه في بطاقة المطالبة وإذا صادف آخر الميعاد المحدد للأداء أو الإيداع عطلة رسمية امتد إلى أول يوم عمل بعدها.
أما الشخصيات الاعتبارية فيتم تبليغها وفق قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية وبصورة عامة لا يجوز إجراء أي تبليغ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا ولا بعد السادسة مساء ولا في أيام العطل الرسمية. 
2// يحق للمستأجر ولمرة واحدة فقط أن يتفادى الحكم بالإخلاء إذا قام خلال ثلاثين يوما من تبلغه إقامة الدعوى بأداء الأجرة وفوائدها بواقع /5/ بالمائة من تاريخ الاستحقاق حتى تاريخ السداد وعلى المحكمة عند ذلك أن تحكم على المستأجر بالنفقات والرسوم. 
ب// إذا أساء المستأجر استعمال المأجور بان أحدث فيه تخريبا غير ناشئ عن الاستعمال العادي أو استعمله أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تتنافى مع شروط العقد. 
ج// إذا اجر أو تنازل المستأجر عن المأجور كلا أو بعضا إلى الغير دون إذن خطى من المؤجر ويستثنى من ذلك العقار المنشأ به مصنع أو متجر أو صيدلية أو مهنة حرة أو علمية منظمة قانونا أو حرفة وباعه المستأجر أو ورثته بكامله إلى الغير ففي هذه الحالة يعتبر المشترى خلفا للمستأجر البائع أو ورثته فيما يتعلق بجميع شروط العقد على انه يحق للمالك طلب تخمين المأجور فورا.
كما يستثنى من الحق بالتخلية أيضا العقار المؤجر قبل نفاذ هذا القانون لإحدى الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية والبلديات والمؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت العامة وجميع جهات القطاع العام والمشترك والمصالح العامة وإداراتها سواء كان طابعها إداريا أو اقتصاديا إذا تنازلت هذه الجهة عن المأجور كلا أو بعضا إلى إحدى الجهات المشار إليها بموجب قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء وتعتبر الجهة المتنازل لها خلفا للجهة المستأجرة فيما جرى التنازل لها عنه فيما يتعلق بجميع شروط العقد ويحق للمؤجر في هذه الحالة طلب تخمين المأجور المتنازل عنه فورا ويشترط في هذا التنازل استعمال المأجور مماثلا لما حدد في عقد الإيجار وألا تقل الأجور المخمنة للعقار عن النسبة المحددة لها قبل التنازل.
د// يعتبر الشريك الشاغل للعقار المشترك بحكم المستأجر في حال تقدير الأجرة وفاقا للأحكام المذكورة أنفا ويحكم عليه بتخلية العقار في حال مطالبته بالأجرة المقدرة بالحكم وعدم دفعه لها خلال المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة.
أما الشريك الذي يقطن عقارا له فيه حصة وبيع هذا العقار نتيجة حكم قضائي بإزالة الشيوع فلا يعتبر بحكم المستأجر ولا يحق له البقاء في العقار دون إرادة المالك الجديد ما لم يكن مستأجرا حصص شركائه الآخرين بعقد ثابت التاريخ قبل الادعاء بإزالة الشيوع.
:هـ// إذا طلب المالك المستقل السكنى بعقاره المأجور للسكن شرط توافر ما يلي: 
أولاً- أن يكون العقار المطلوب تخليته مؤلفا من شقة واحدة وألا يكون طالب التخلية الذي أجرها أو جرى تأجيرها خلال فترة تملكه مالكا لسواها قبل نفاذ هذا القانون 
ثانياً- أن يكون قد مضى على تملكه وانحصار ملكيته للعقار المطلوب تخليته مدة سنتين على الأقل.
ويعتبر بحكم المالك المستقل الأقارب الآتي ذكرهم الذين يملكون مشتركين تمام العقار: 
أولاً- الزوجان 
ثانياً- الزوجان وأولادهما. 
ثالثاً- الأصول والفروع. 
رابعاً- الأخوة والأخوات وأولادهم. 
ويدخل في ذلك من كان تحت ولاية أحد ممن ذكر أو وصايته.
كما يعتبر الورثة بحكم المالك المستقل الذي اجر العقار المطلوب تخليته.
و// إذا أراد مالك العقار المبنى إقامة بناء جديد كامل بدل البناء القديم عدا العقارات المؤجرة للجهات العامة إلا في حالتي الهلاك الكلى أو الجزئي للمأجور إذا أصبحت العين في حالة لا تصلح معها للانتفاع الذي أجرت من اجله أو إذا نقص هذا الانتفاع نقصا كبيرا.
ز// إذا أراد مالك العرصة المأجورة أو مالك جزء منها إقامة بناء جديد كامل فيما يملكه ويشترط للحكم بالتخلية في الأحوال الموصوفة بهذه الفقرة والفقرة/ و/ السابقة أن يثبت المالك انه حصل مسبقا على رخصة بإقامة البناء الجديد 
ح// إذا كان المستأجر مالكا مستقلا لدار صالحة لسكناه خالية أو يستطيع بمقتضى القوانين النافذة إخلاءها.
ط// إذا تملك المستأجر على وجه الاستقلال أو بنى بعد الاستئجار دارا خالية صالحة لسكناه وأجرها إلى الغير أو لم يؤجرها أو باعها أو تصرف بها.
ى// إذا ترك المستأجر المأجور للسكن بلا مسوغ لمدة سنة كاملة دون انقطاع يدل دلالة قاطعة على استغنائه عنه نهائيا. 
مادة/9//
00 للمستأجر المحكوم عليه بالتخلية استنادا إلى الفقرتين/ و/ ز/ من المادة الثامنة الحق بان يشغل البناء الجديد أو جزءا منه يشابه العقار الذي أخلاه إذا أمكن الانتفاع منه على الوجه الذي كان ينتفع به قبل الإخلاء وتجديد البناء على أن يخضع المأجور الجديد لقاعدة تحديد الأجور بطريقة التخمين. 
وفى حال عدم أمكان المستأجر المحكوم عليه بالتخلية من الانتفاع بالعقار الجديد فيلزم المؤجر أن يدفع له تعويضا يعادل/40/ بالمائة من قيمة العقار المأجور للسكن الذي كان يشغله. 
أما بالنسبة للعقارات الأخرى فعلى المحكمة عند تحديد هذا التعويض أن تلاحظ جميع عوامل الخسارة وفوات الربح التي تصيب المستأجر فتأخذ خاصة بعين الاعتبار نوع العمل الذي تعاطاه وكثرة إقبال الزبائن أو قلته وقيمة المؤسسة وإمكان المستأجر من استئجار عقار في الجهات المجاورة القريبة يشابه العقار الذي أخلاه ونفقات الانتقال إلى العقار الجديد وتجهيزه. 
وإذا ثبت في أي وقت عدم إمكان المستأجر من الانتفاع بالعقار الجديد فله أن يطالب بالتعويض بدعوى مستقلة.
مادة/10// 
لا يحكم بالتخلية للسبب المبين في الفقرة/ ه/ من المادة الثامنة إذا كان المستأجر أو زوجه فقط موظفا أو مستخدما أو عاملا خاضعا لقانون العاملين الأساسي أو من العسكريين أو عاملا في القطاع العام أو في القطاع المشترك أو أيا ممن تنتهي خدمته من المذكورين بصورة قانونية لأي سبب كان غير الوفاة إذا خصص بمعاش أو معاش عجز أو شيخوخة ألا إذا كان المالك عاملا أو موظفا أو مستخدما أو عسكريا وعاد إلى البلدة التي فيها المأجور منقولا أو محالا على التقاعد أو مسرحا لأي سبب كان أو عادت إليها أسرته بعد وفاته على انه إذا كان المالك هو الذي اجر عقاره لمستأجر تتوافر فيه أو في زوجه أسباب الحماية المشار إليها آنفا جاز له أو لورثته أيضا أن يخلى المستأجر شرط أن ينذره بطلب التخلية بوساطة الكاتب بالعدل قبل ثلاثة اشهر من إقامة الدعوى بالتخلية. 
ولا يحكم بالتخلية للسبب المبين في الفقرة/ ه/ من المادة الثامنة إذا كان مستأجر العقار قد استشهد أو فقد أثناء العمليات الحربية أو اسر واستمرت أسرته في إشغال المأجور دون أن تحصل على سكن من الدولة ويقصد بالأسرة في هذه الحالة الزوجة وأولاد مجتمعين أو منفردين طيلة استحقاقهم أو استحقاق أحدهم للمعاش التقاعدي وكذلك من كان يعيلهم المستأجر من أبوين وأخوة وأخوات مجتمعين أو منفردين إذا كانوا مقيمين معه في المأجور ويثبت الاستشهاد أو الفقدان بوثيقة تصدر عن وزارة الدفاع 
مادة/11//
إذا أراد المالك إخلاء عقاره المأجور من أحزاب الجبهة الوطنية التقدمية أو من الدوائر الرسمية أو المنظمات الشعبية أو النقابات على مختلف مستوياتها أو الجمعيات أو الوحدات الإدارية أو البلديات أو مؤسسات القطاع العام والمشترك أو المؤسسات التعليمية والمدارس لأحد الأسباب المنصوص عليها في الفقرات/ هـ/ و/ ز/ من المادة الثامنة من هذا القانون فلا تسمع دعوى التخلية منه ألا بعد سنة من إبلاغ المستأجر طلب الإخلاء بوساطة الكاتب بالعدل 
مادة/ 12//
لا تسمع دعوى تحديد الأجرة ألا مرة واحدة في كل ثلاث سنوات وتبدأ هذه المدة من تاريخ التعاقد أو من تاريخ الادعاء السابق.
ب// عندما يحكم بالإخلاء يمنح شاغل العقار مهلة لإخلائه لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تتجاوز ستة اشهر اعتبارا من تاريخ اكتساب الحكم درجة القطعية. 
مادة/13// 
يستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون: 
أ// عقود إيجار الأراضي الزراعية أو أماكن تربية الحيوانات والمباني التابعة لها. 
ب// العقود التي بموجبها يقدم أرباب العمل أماكن لسكن عمالهم مجانا أو ببدل. 
ج// عقود إشغال المساكن المؤجرة وفق أحكام القانون/43/ لعام 1982. 
د// عقود إشغال الأملاك العامة. 
ه// عقود استثمار العقارات المملوكة للدولة أو الوحدات الإدارية أو المؤسسات العامة الخاضعة لأحكام العقد الإداري التي أنشئت وخصصت أصلا لتقوم بخدمة لها صفة النفع العام. 
و// عقود استثمار المنشآت الاقتصادية المحلات التجارية والصناعية والمنشآت السياحية والخدمية. 
ز// عقارات الخط الحديدي الحجازي المشمولة بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/20/ الصادر بتاريخ /6/8/1964. 
مادة/14// 
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من/100/ إلى /1000/ ليرة سورية 
أ// كل من أخلى عقارا استنادا لأحكام الفقرات/ هـ/ و / ز/ من المادة الثامنة ولم يشغل العقار أو يباشر البناء فيه خلال مدة ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ الإخلاء أو لم ينته من بنائه خلال مدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإخلاء أو لم يستمر شاغلا له مدة سنتين على الأقل ويضمن المالك للمستأجر تعويضا عن العطل والضرر من قيمة العقار المأجور وفق أحكام المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون. 
ب// كل مؤجر قام بعمل يقصد به إزعاج المستأجر والضغط عليه لإخلاء العقار أو زيادة أجرته القانونية وللمستأجر أن يصلح ما أفسده المؤجر بالذات أو بالوساطة ويحسم نفقات ذلك من بدل الإيجار. 
لا تلاحق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ألا بناء على شكوى المتضرر. 
مادة/15//
يعد سببا مشروعا ما استوفى وما يستوفى من بدل فروغ أو هبات وما يماثلها من التبرع من العقارات المؤجرة التي تملكها الجهات العامة والمؤسسات والجمعيات الخيرية ذات النفع العام والمنظمات الشعبية والنقابات وخزانات التقاعد وصناديق التكافل الاجتماعية وما يماثلها.
مادة/ 16//
أن الأحكام القضائية التي صدرت قبل نشر هذا القانون واكتسبت درجة القطعية تنفذ كما هي أما الدعاوى التي لم تزل قيد النظر لدى محاكم الصلح أو الاستئناف والأحكام التي لم تكتسب درجة القطعية فيبت فيها لجهة الاختصاص وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ولأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية. 
مادة/17//
أ/ تلغى أحكام القانون/ 464/ لعام/ 1949/ وأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/ 111/ لعام/1952/ وتعديلاته كما تلغى أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/3/ لعام/ 1987/ وتعتبر عقود الإيجار المعقودة في ظل نفاذها مشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون. 
ب// تطبق أحكام القانون المدني وقانون أصول المحاكمات في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون.
ج/ يلغى كل نص تشريعي يخالف هذا القانون أو لا يأتلف مع أحكامه 
مادة/18//
ينشر هذا القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
دمشق في : 22/ 11/ 1421/ هـ 15/2/2001م 
رئيس الجمهورية 
بشار الأسد 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[**j1**]المادة ( 273 )

التنفيذ الجبري لا يكون إلا لسند تنفيذي.

الإسناد التنفيذية هي الأحكام والقرارات والعقود الرسمية والأوراق الأخرى التي يعطيها القانون قوة 

التنفيذ

نشرت بتاريخ: 16.12.2007
مجموع القراءات: 25 مشاهدة*

----------

